# support groups online



## not_so_cloudy (Jun 29, 2008)

are there any support groups online? were people meet at certain times a week and discuss there problems, get and give advice, etc. from debt to meeting the right person, to how to have a conversation with people.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

try meetup.com there should be something, if not keep searching.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

not_so_cloudy said:


> are there any support groups online? were people meet at certain times a week and discuss there problems, get and give advice, etc. from debt to meeting the right person, to how to have a conversation with people.


Here is a place to start looking
http://www.socialanxietygroups.com/inde ... _Websites/


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I know there's a telephone group... but I am not sure of a website, other than here, and social anxiety friends


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=72373

This is a great venue for practicing speaking to/reading to a group. (But you don't HAVE to say a word. You can listen. No one knows who you are.) You don't have to be "into" the 12-step aspect. Take what you like and leave the rest.
-------------------------------------
Social Phobics Anonymous (SPA) and Social Anxiety Anonymous (SA-Anon) provide free 12 Step support groups for people who suffer from Social Phobia or Social Anxiety Disorder or Shyness Problems or Avoidant Personality Disorder (APD) or Paruresis.

ABOUT THE FREE TELEPHONE CONFERENCE CALL SUPPORT GROUPS:

Our Free Telephone Conference Call Support Groups Can Be Reached By Anyone Anywhere With a Phone. **You Do Not Need Any Special Function on Your Phone to Join This Conference Call** **NOTE: You NEVER have to register for any Social Phobics Anonymous groups, just call in to phone groups. All of our support groups are peer-led and free.

The Conference Call Support Groups Meet by Telephone Every Week:
Monday Telephone Conference Call Support Group: (Meets every Monday year round at 10:00AM Pacific Time, 11:00AM Mountain Time, 12:00[Noon] Central Time, and 1:00PM Eastern Standard Time USA
Wednesday Telephone Conference Call Support Group: (Meets every Wednesday year round at 6:00PM Pacific Time, 7:00PM Mountain Time, 8:00PM Central Time, and 9:00PM Eastern Standard Time USA
Saturday Telephone Conference Call Support Group: Meets every Saturday year round at 2:00PM Pacific Time, 3:00PM Mountain Time, 4:00PM Central Time, and 5:00PM Eastern Standard Time USA

Telephone number and access code (United States and Canada )
1-605-475-8500
Enter Pin Numbers 5802-474

You Can Also Access These Free Phone Groups From Europe (Without Paying International Calling Charges) using SKYPE.


----------



## not_so_cloudy (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the information


----------

